
Hacking Word-of-Mouth: Making Referrals Work for Airbnb - upgradedape
http://nerds.airbnb.com/making-referrals-work-for-airbnb/
======
bigethan
"Before we coded any product, we built mechanisms to track and report our
progress on our success metrics."

Fun. If all you care about is charts, this is basically an integration testing
framework (kind of).

~~~
glifchits
Sounds more like test driven market development

